# Great Deal On Daiwa Viento Baitcasting Reels



## cali27 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just ordered one. Great steal for that price.

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Team_Daiwa_Viento_Casting_Reels/descpage-TDVI.html


----------



## fender66 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been watching these for 2 weeks now. Can't pull the trigger right now as I just can't justify having more. These are great reels and that is a sweet price and I bought two of them earlier this year for a little more than that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've read some reviews on the Twitchin' Bar & they had problems.At my tackle shop they have a brand new one with a bent handle that is an easy fix that I can get for $30 but I passed because of the bad reviews I read. :?:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 20, 2010)

I still can't figure out why they charged so much in the first place. They really don't seem to be a $200 caliber reel to me..


----------



## fender66 (Dec 20, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I still can't figure out why they charged so much in the first place. They really don't seem to be a $200 caliber reel to me..



I agree they don't seem like a $200 reel, but I've not had any issues with either of mine and I fished them a LOT this year. Still like my Abu Garcia SXTs better.


----------



## cali27 (Dec 21, 2010)

We must have read some very different reviews. Also if I could by anything new for $30 that originally costs $200 I would jump all over it.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 21, 2010)

These where the reviews I was talking about.I've never had a baitcaster & am trying to do my homework to get a good one.There seems to be more bad than good on this reel.

https://www.bassfishin.com/fishing-reels/daiwa-megaforce-100tsh-review.php


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 21, 2010)

fender66 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I still can't figure out why they charged so much in the first place. They really don't seem to be a $200 caliber reel to me..
> ...



The only twitchn' bar reel I owned was a megaforce, and it broke within a couple days. I'd have to assume their 200 buck reels have better components, or so you'd hope. That was the main selling point for me, because I was using it for top water frogs, so I sure was bummed when it failed so quickly. It'd be a legit reel if they had some really solid gears for that part, but I'm sure they were looking to save money and weight.

Maybe I should have got the viento so I could just reel the fish in with the twitchn bar :lol:


----------



## russ010 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got 3 of the Vientos... and all of them are the models when they first came out (2005)... they are still going strong and all work flawlessly considering the amount of abuse I put them through. My wife uses 2 of them, but one of them has been my #1 setup for about 4 years - shakey head.. 

They all just got their FIRST cleaning whatsoever this past January.. still going strong into another new year.

I hardly ever use the twitching bar. The only time I use it is when I get a phone call and need to bring up slack line.


----------

